# the Walking Dead 2nd half of Season 3 ***SPOILERS***



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

IF YOU HAVE NOT WATCHED SUNDAY's S3Ep10 DO NOT READ!!!!!!!!!!

OK SO I am PISSED they making Rick psycho. We knew Rick was crazy cause of the phone call in the beginning of the season, I had hoped it was a passing phase of crazy! UGH Rick also saying tyresse and his crew / along with michonne have to leave, that makes zero sense. by his logic, he would of never been allowed to stay at the farm! HE NEEDS PEOPLE.

Andrea kinda pissed me off, is she THAT dumb she really staying on the BS the Governor is telling her?? WTF that speech! WHO the eff is this chick is what I would be saying, you just got here! Mind you bizness!

DARYL, oh my favorite guy in the show is not going to be on EVERY EPISODE!?!?!?! He and his brothers adventures sure will be fun. I don't blame him for leaving I just feel bad for Carol.

How about you? What did you like/not like about the show?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

i sorta cant wait for Rick to turn....


----------



## BobDee (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Daryl and Merrel are hangin, waiting for the Gov to attack the prison so they can retaliate.

I think the prison group will kill the Gov and take over Woodbury.

And ultimately I think Carl will become the leader.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

BobDee said:


> I think Daryl and Merrel are hangin, waiting for the Gov to attack the prison so they can retaliate.
> 
> I think the prison group will kill the Gov and take over Woodbury.
> 
> And ultimately I think Carl will become the leader.


i think you are exactly right :cheers:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I was pretty friggin sad about Daryl, I told my husband that if Daryl gets killed off I am done since he's by far my favorite character.

Andrea has been pissing me off for a while - the biznatch doesn't listen!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I was pretty friggin sad about Daryl, I told my husband that if Daryl gets killed off I am done since he's by far my favorite character.
> 
> Andrea has been pissing me off for a while - the biznatch doesn't listen!


:goodpost: I'm totally with you on that. But yea poor Carol . Someone needs to go slap the shit out of Andrea, I'm really starting to hate her.


----------



## BobDee (Feb 2, 2013)

I think there's no way they will kill Daryl off,,he's by far the fav of many,,after the fall of the Gov,,the prison group will take Woodbury where Daryl will hook up with Carol and Andrea will hook up with Rick and help him deal with the loss of Lori, whom he never grieved. BUT, ya just never can tell who's gonna get bit.

This is all just my opinion. o_0


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice!! Seems like we all LOVE Daryl!! lol

yeah I guess seeing Rick go crazy is inevitable. OOO good call on Carl being the leader, totally could see it.

Do you guys read the books? or just watch the shows?

We should all go to Canada though, they are preparing it seems...
Canadian Parliament Adorably Debates Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Watching this show prompted my husband to go on a survival kick. We've now got two bug out bags ready to go among other things such as his new cross bow. Not necessarily for the zombie apocalypse but for any catastrophic event where survival comes down to preparedness.


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

I am in love with the show. I can't wait to see what happens next. I am tempted to read them though, just to find out what happnes.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha that's a riot!! Hey when my folks moved to Florida we picked a meeting point in case something happens and we need to meet up lol

I wanna read them too but I get so mad with game of thrones switches up I don't know if I can do it!!! lol


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Well Andrea is the new Lauren. If you recall Lauren was in the middle of the drama and was the one to despise. There has to be a character like that. Rick being unstable is just dumb I think in the comic book he was just super depressed. You can't really compare the show to the comic book though it'll just annoy you. Like what they've done to Andrea's character kills me, and them bringing back Merle means that other characters from the comic book probably won't be on the show, but Tyrese is there so who knows.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks rabbit thats what I was wondering. Like I said, so many were disappointed I couldn't start them lol


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

hahaha I'm a goof i meant Lorie! I don't know where I got Lauren from.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so psyched Carl told Rick to step down, his kid has more sense than him. And when is Andrea gonna die already! WTH!! DIE ANDREA DIE!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Roflmao. Huh. They should totally kill off Andrea. She's a dumb hoe. Lol.


----------



## B1ue (Mar 7, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Roflmao. Huh. They should totally kill off Andrea. She's a dumb hoe. Lol.


THIS!!!!!

Shes soooooo annoying she sounds like my step mom.

Ughhh.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

What if Andrea and Rick hook up? LOL You guys will be so happy then. ; )


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

I could totally see Rick and Michonne hooking up! 

And I saw a pic on FB, not sure if it was a behind the scenes thing or a show pic, but it was Carol and Merle (at least their actors). And you know what, I love her and Daryl together but I think think I could be happy with Merle too. lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

bye bye Merle. What did you guys think of that? I was glued to the t.v.


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Roflmao. Huh. They should totally kill off Andrea. She's a dumb hoe. Lol.


Haha. Agreed.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's a shame that Darryl had to be the one to dispatch zombie Merle but I won't shed any tears over that POS. 

I know in the books Michone is raped by the governor and/or his men, right? (I've not read them personally) I wonder if the show is swapping Andrea with Michone in that story line...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I am the only one who does not mind Andrea..lol


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> bye bye Merle. What did you guys think of that? I was glued to the t.v.


I hated to see him go, I thought he added a lot to the show....and really, killed by the one eyed Governor! :curse:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ugh me too felt bad for Daryl.

Rumor has it 27 characters are dying in the finally. Gonna be a crazy show!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

ames said:


> Ugh me too felt bad for Daryl.
> 
> Rumor has it 27 characters are dying in the finally. Gonna be a crazy show!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I saw that too. Whether it's true or not, I'm still nervous to watch tomorrow because I know more people that I like will die. Merle was a bad guy, yeah, whatever, but I still liked him. Poor Daryl is right.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Roflmao. Huh. They should totally kill off Andrea. She's a dumb hoe. Lol.


:clap::clap:

Bitch should have killed the Gov when she had the chance! Every person he kills after that is on her LMAO!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Roflmao. Huh. They should totally kill off Andrea. She's a dumb hoe. Lol.


:stick: You jinxed her!!!! Lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

My hubby just hooked this pc up to our 47in flatscreen to watch season 3 guess I'm gonna have to go back and watch all of the episodes from season 1 and 2 so I know whats going on. LOL


----------

